# ins Auge sehen



## lady jekyll

¿Qué significa _etwas ins Auge sehen_? 

La frase completa es: _Die Tatsachen ins Auge sehen_. 

¿Significa algo así como estudiar o analizar los hechos concienzudamente?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## elroy

afrontar/enfrentar los hechos
hacer frente a los hechos
enfrentarse con/a los hechos


----------



## Estopa

También asumir algo (dependiendo del contexto, claro). 

P.D. ¿No será "*den* Tatsachen ins Auge sehen"?

Wir müssen den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen: Wir werden nicht jünger
Hay que asumir/Tenemos que asumir que nos vamos haciendo viejos...


----------



## elroy

Estopa said:


> P.D. ¿No será "*den* Tatsachen ins Auge sehen"?


 Stimmt!  Habe ich übersehen.


----------



## lady jekyll

No, Estopa. La frase dice "DIE Tatsachen..." ¿Es incorrecta?  ¿O quieres decir que si es DEN significa asumir, y si  es DIE significa afrontar?
Gracias


----------



## elroy

Yo creo que siempre tiene que ser "den".


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Yo creo que siempre tiene que ser "den".


Si, correcto: tiene que se uso "den", siempre.

"Die Tatsachen ins Auge sehen"  no es possible en este fraze.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Muchas gracias a los tres!


----------

